# Airplane Travel - Remove Binding From Board



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Leave 'em on...


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I'd put clothing ontop of the bindings after you get everything strapped and folded down and what not. If you've got a helmet, toss it inbetween the bindings, and you should be fine.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

That is what I thought!

Thanks guys!

Boots will be on either side at the end of the board and it should be fine. Delta also loads them at a separate time from the rest of the luggage which is nice


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks!

Good point... I will call Delta and check


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i have a big old 6 foot padded drag bag; in it generally goes 4 boards. i put my biggest (powder) board on the bottom wrapped in a towel or dressing gown or whatever and then lie on top of that, my smaller (junker board) with binders attached. 

in the 'roof' section goes the 1 or 2 planks of my missus, both without binders but again wrapped in towels / similar. in between all this goes helmets with goggles in side; socks and undies etc in amoungst the binders, boots and tool kit at the tail end. the binders keep it all compartmentalised and the boards give rigidity and sturdiness to the whole package.

usually about 25kg which is tolerable and within limits. lovely!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow

You have it down pat! I am not worried about it. Just wrap it up nice and get it done!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

yar we got it sorted pretty good.

me and the missus have no motor and so it is generally taxi, tube, train then plane when we travel. she has all the soft wear ion her suitcase drag bag roxy thing and i take all the hard wear (with a bit of padding) in the wheelie coffin, whilst the fragiles and inflight go in ruck sacks as carry on.

we go at it like the A-team in full on 80s montage fashion! job done in less than 30! raaahhhh!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

I have too much stuff now 


My dakine Low Roller bag which is larger than I imagined.

A Huge K2 Ski/snowboard bag. Has big waterproof endcaps for boots and whatever else. Then a huge middle section.

Now I have the dakine Heli S which I will make my carry on. Slap my laptop in its neoprene cash and throw my battery charger in. MP3 player and whatever magazines I currently have.

Jenny has a HUGE rolling suitcase that she and 2 of her friends could fit in  Plus her teacher bag


----------

